# Expat interview - Italy



## eb441

I am a journalist working in Rome and I'm looking to interview an expat, particularly any with unusual or exciting jobs for a profile piece I'm doing. The piece would be about the advantages/disadvantages of working in Italy, what would you say to people wishing to do the same etc. Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved your thread to the Media Requests area of the forum for you


----------

